# Marsupium Pack For Sale $200



## pintail (Apr 20, 2008)

My dad bought a Marsupim summit pack for a caribou hunt that he is on and ended up getting a badlands pack instead before he left. The pack is brand new with the tags and everything on it. only asking $200 for it. To buy it brand new it will cost you $250. The camo is the Max-1 pattern. It holds a bow or a rifle has a water bladder pocket, holds a spotting scope and many other pockets for gear. Great pack for the rifle and muzzle hunting coming up. let me know if your interested thanks.


----------

